# Tell me this doesn't remind you of a baby pigeon!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw this pelican picture online and it reminded me very much of a fat little squab:


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How adoreable is that? Thanks for the nice picture--look at that beak---wow..c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL, it looks as if it is a joke or it got its beak stuck in something. What a cutie!

Can anyone come up with a suitable caption?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feefo said:


> LOL, it looks as if it is a joke or it got its beak stuck in something. What a cutie!
> 
> *Can anyone come up with a suitable caption*?


*"WHERE's MY BREAKFAST???"* or

*"TALK TO THE BEAK!!"*

ROFL 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Mr. Squeaks one: "Talk to the Beak"--should name it Beakie c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

maryjane said:


> I saw this pelican picture online and it reminded me very much of a fat little squab:


Sure does......lol


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Feefo said:


> LOL, it looks as if it is a joke or it got its beak stuck in something. What a cutie!
> 
> Can anyone come up with a suitable caption?


"All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up."

Looks like it's wearing a feather boa..so cute


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, hand feeding this "squab" is going to be a task


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Feefo said:


> LOL, it looks as if it is a joke or it got its beak stuck in something. What a cutie!
> 
> Can anyone come up with a suitable caption?


I'm sitting on the dock of the bay, watching the tide roll away.

Very cool pic, by the way.

Walter


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awwww! I just want to give him a big ole hug!


----------

